# U F O ?



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, Both my wife and I were sat in the rear room of our house at 21.40 this evening when we both saw a very bright light, "flying" for want of a better word in an ENE direction, from the presumably Blackpool area towards Heysham/Morecambe. on the North West Lancashire coast. 

We have an air space view of aproximately 5 - 7 miles from where we live, and this bright intense light covered that distance in about 3 seconds before dissappearing from view on a LEVEL flight path.there was absolutely no noise in it's wake. 

Did anyone else see this phenomenon around the Morecambe Bay area, or am I going insane? Can't be, as my wife, who is very sceptical about all things such as , even admitted that she had witnessed it and that it was "strange".

Even stranger is that when I contacted Air Traffic Control at Blackpool Airport within minutes, they told me that their Radar was at the moment "down" and none functional???


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Neil,

I presume you are aware that they have a set of searchlights that the switch on around now and these flit around the Blackpool skyline around the time of the Illuminations. They can produce some very strange effects. I see them from St Annes sometimes and wondered what they were for a while. Maybe that is what you can see?

I can't see them at the moment from my hotel in London though. 
Regards,

Brian


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

No Brian, it was definately w white light traveling away at incredible speed and kept it's brightness until disappearing. I see the laser and searchlights every evening from the front of the house, and it was definately not this apperition.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

There are still "mystery" flights which will be officially unrecorded,
and therefore unreportable. It always mystifies me though that if
there are test flights of developing aircraft, why have the lights on?
However, it could just be "coincidence" that tracking radar is non-functional;
or it could be that they were jammed by the UFO? for that matter.
There is also the possiblity that it may have been a meteorite?
I have been seeing a very bright object in the morning, at 3 or 4am,
to the SE in the Penzance night sky, it appears to be geostationary,
so I assume it is one of our satellites. Very Interestingk.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

You cant be Sirius can you?


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

The geostationary object may be a comet. Don't remember the name, but I recall it's supposed to be visible for several months. As to the other, sounds like more airborne top secret derring-do. The light may come from the power system, which may jam the rader, but is unfortunately visible-sounds like some kind of mag-lev stuff. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Possibly an RAF fighter using a torch to read his map (Hippy)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

It wasn't a meteorite, Ray, as it was on a level flight path, (if not possibly slightly acending as it cleared conurbation, and most definately NOT a comet, or satelite, as my next door neighbor has an astrological telescope, and bores the pants off me regularly by pointing out which pass over our neck of the woods and how often.Something unexplained, and OH YES I am "Sirius" Scarey stuff!!


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

Well its not the comet 17pHolmes as that will be in the west at that time of the night and is a fuzzy blob. My guess would be Sirius.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Another possibility is something to do with BAE site at Warton - they are always testing new planes from there and some of them certainly whoosh across the sky - definitely not at the speed of light though.

Then again maybe it is some kind of radar speed trap for aircraft the boys in blue are testing out instead of catching criminals.

Sadly I don't usually see much in the sky round our way when walking the dog apart from the Ryanair flight to Dublin and that most definitely does not fly at a very high speed! 

Let us know if you find out what it was Neil!

Brian


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I will need to check my planisphere .. the object that I see
is brighter than the full moon when it is out. I reckon the moving
object that Neil saw was a flight of some test military aircraft.
Sirius? Don't comet with me =)


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

Enough is enough it is Venus.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

At 3am? I have lost touch with astronomics. I thought she followed
the sun in the sky, as it were. I have a lot of checking up to do.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Cutty Sark. I guess this is because I am not used to seeing the sky
at this time .. Never seen Venus so bright before. All best, Mayrond.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Certainly not Sirius. It rises late in the evening, but does not move. Venus rises much later, being the morning star at the moment, or rather planet but again does not shoot across the sky.

I saw a very bright shooting star the other evening, but they are gone in a flash, and arch. It would seem that this was not laser beam or any natural phenomenon.

There are so much out there we don't understamd yet many people mock those who believe in UFO's. On what evidence does anybody have to either prove or disprove these things don't exist?. 

Weird things were seen by pilots in World War 2, craft doing things that no aircraft of that era could do. We always seem to think the enemy or another country is testing some sort of secret weapon. Its secret alright, but not of our making it would seem?!.

Looks like another mystery nhp651 that we will never know the answer.

David


----------



## Frank Holleran (Nov 11, 2005)

Last time I was in Blackpool for the illuminations, about 40 years ago, I spent a couple of hours down in Yates Wine Lodge...and the things I saw in the sky when leaving were unbelievable....
Regards
Frank


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*stranger than truth itself*



Pompeyfan said:


> Certainly not Sirius. It rises late in the evening, but does not move. Venus rises much later, being the morning star at the moment, or rather planet but again does not shoot across the sky.
> 
> I saw a very bright shooting star the other evening, but they are gone in a flash, and arch. It would seem that this was not laser beam or any natural phenomenon.
> 
> ...


There are so many unexplained things in this life that most people choose to poo poo away as someones imagination. I have seen many things in my life that science cant explain away. Including a bright light in the sky on a summers afternoon and around 40 of us watching it. we also saw a fighter plane approach it head on. it flew off in the opposite direction at a great speed. funny the RAF knew nothing about it...or did they?
I keep an open mind on all things.
As David so rightly says. we should not mock those who have seen with their own eyes things we take as a joke (Thumb)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

a firm believer...........

http://www.darkstar1.co.uk/Hill-Norton.htm


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

Frank Holleran said:


> Last time I was in Blackpool for the illuminations, about 40 years ago, I spent a couple of hours down in Yates Wine Lodge...and the things I saw in the sky when leaving were unbelievable....
> Regards
> Frank


Was it spinning?


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I too am a firm believer in the probability that "we are not alone".
I also believe in the fact that, although many can be explained
away as "natural" or "known" phenomena, that leaves an enormous
amount of UFOs totally unexplained. No matter what, there are
objects in our skies that have no terrestrial origin. We should not
be complacent an the misguided belief that we are the only
"intelligent" life form in the universe. All Best - Raymond


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's my ha'porths worth to the debate on UFOs. Some of it has been on the Brocklebanks thread but that was a good while ago. I've lifted this out of my journal so don't imagine I've just typed it:


Somewhere between 1947 and 1950 I was playing football in the street one night (it would be winter) in Bruce Crescent, Hartlepool. There were several of us lads of around ten years of age kicking a ball around in the dark, using someone's garden gate as the goalmouth. Between this council estate and the North Sea was the LNER (London and North Eastern) railway line running along an embankment. The game broke up as we watched what at first seemed to be a distress rocket, a blue disc trailed by a short and stubby yellow tail. It seemed about half the size of a full moon and was moving towards the north above, or parallel with, the line of the railway. We were about to rush to the beach to see the shipwreck, but stood still, mystified, when it became apparent that the 'rocket' was not falling to earth but continued moving northwards up the coast at the same height and steady leisurely speed. We knew nothing of UFO's but were sure we had seen something very strange. In the “Northern Daily Mail” that next evening a brief report had an unusual flying object moving up the coast and seen as far north as Blyth in Northumberland, about 70 miles away. The RAF disclaimed responsibility. Each time I hear of UFO reports this childhood memory springs up afresh.

In 1956/7 the Suez Canal became impassable for a year or so due to Gabel Nasser's scuttling of ships in the waterway to impede the British, French and Israeli joint invasion of the Canal Zone. I was by this time a radio officer in the Merchant Navy and was inconvenienced by the lengthened sea journey from Calcutta to Liverpool or New Orleans now being routed around the Cape of Good Hope. I sailed at this time with Thos and Jno. Brocklebank Steam Navigation Company, out of Liverpool. During its long voyage around The Cape from India to the Gulf of Mexico one of our ships had an encounter with a UFO. 
The intriguing story soon spread around our fleet of 24 ships, the nearest I came to its source was when I met (over a few beers in Calcutta), a friend of the third mate of the ship in question. I have forgotten the name of the vessel but it would have begun with the letters Ma, as did the names of all Brocklebank ships; Malakand, Marwarri or Mahronda for instance. She was in the South Atlantic heading for New Orleans via Good Hope. In the early hours after midnight a bell shaped flying craft adorned with porthole lights appeared alongside a few hundred yards away, hovering above the sea and keeping pace with the ship. The Mate on watch, the British helmsman and an Indian puree-wallah (lookout) witnessed the event. The Captain was called from his bunk; he appeared on the wing of the bridge and instructed the Mate to call the strange craft on the Aldis lamp. So the signal "what ship?" was flashed whereupon one of the ‘flying bell's’ lights blinked a few times in acknowledgement before it rose into the air and flew away. This contact lasted long enough for the captain to be roused from sleep and make his way to the bridge, so it would have been perhaps several minutes at least.

All Brocklebank ships were official weather recording vessels and sent in daily OBS messages to Portishead Radio in S.W.England. The form of message apart from the usual coded wind directions and barometer readings included a space for unusual phenomena. The contact with the strange craft was included in the next day's OBS message to Portishead. About two weeks later the steamer docked in New Orleans. A reporter from the local radio station had somehow picked up the story and boarded her to persuade the third mate to go on local radio that evening to "tell the folks about the UFO sighting". Shortly afterwards two plain clothes 'officials' came aboard and spoke to the captain; it was made clear to him that if he wished for a "trouble free turnround" on the American coast he should not allow the radio interview to take place. The mate was instructed by the captain to remain aboard and have nothing further to do with journalists.

About 1965 I was having a talk with Bill Boagey about UFO's. Bill was an old friend from West Hartlepool who had been mentioned in despatches for his exploits as a motor cycle despatch rider in the First World War. Bill said that he and his fellows were used to seeing white 'jet trails' over the trenches in France, "just the same marks in the stratosphere as modern machines leave behind them" and this at a time when manned flight was restricted to balloons and low level, piston engined, biplanes. When asked by the men what these trails in the sky might be, the officers would reply "just atmospheric phenomena".
While Bill is in my mind I might tell about how he came to be 'mentioned in despatches'. He was delivering military despatches to another British position on the battlefield; this was an isolated farm. He rode his motorcycle into the farm courtyard and to his surprise saw that it had changed hands, it was full of Germans sitting around against the walls eating their dinner. Revving up his machine he roared around the yard, through the startled Boche, and made a hurried exit by the same gate.


----------



## Frank Holleran (Nov 11, 2005)

Sarky Cut said:


> Was it spinning?


It certainly was...I also think I may have been abducted and transported, because many hours later I came to in the Lodging house, and I had no recollection of how I got there.[=P] 
Regards
Frank


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

No, Sarky Cut, but my head was after contacting Blackpool Air Traffic Control, only to be told that their radar and tracking computors had crashed only a few minutes earlier.

You can mock, but just watch your back. They're out there somewhere???


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Great post Harry. Sightings such as this especially in an era where UFO's were not known about, leaves us with more questions than anwers.

And nhp651, the fact that radar and tracking computers at Blackpool Aircraft Control tower crashed is the classic cover up.

Today, it is easy to create a hoax or mistake natural phenonomenon for a UFO. We know they could be there, so it is easy to either make it up or make a genuine mistake. Both are fodder for the mockers, the self made comedians. Its never a good idea to mock something unless there is 100% proof because the joke could so easily backfire. Its best to have an open mind and save the blushes either way?!.

I felt sorry for the Pakistani crew member aboard Canberra. He was as genuine as the day is long. He couldn't make things up because of his intelligence level, and understanding of the world he lived in. European crew with 20th century education were poking fun of him for calling a plane a 'steam chicken'. But if these wise crackers had seen an aircraft back in the 19th century, or said at the beginning on the 20th centuary that man would land on the moon in the 1969, they would be banged up for being insane. 

The truth is that if there are aliens out there, they would be so far ahead of us with their technology that they can make fools of us just as we could make fools of our ancestors if we could go back in time to an earlier century with the technology we have today. If we said we were gods, how could they dispute us?. And we would have no idea how to describe their craft. We could only describe it by something we know of our own era which could be far removed from what it really was, just like descriptions of chariots from the skies etc in ancient scriptures.

A chap I once worked with saw a UFO land when he was 9 or 10, the same age as Harry. It was disc shaped, silver, and landed in a field next to them. When he and his mates ran over to it, the craft took off at great speed disappearing into the sky. Once again they knew nothing about UFOs then, let alone what shape they were supposed to be. So they reported exactly what they saw with the same honesty as the Pakistani. This was not a light in the sky, but a metallic object nothing like any aircraft we had at the time.

If aliens are out there, I think we are still far too primitive to make direct contact. Only a few centuries ago they could be more bold. If they said they were gods, how could the inhabitants at the time dispute them. And how could primitive man describe the craft they came in when they knew nothing about manned flight?. When read in this era, ancient scriptures take on a new meaning. 

Today making open contact with us could possbily cause more problems that it solved. It could turn all the worlds religions on its head. And there is enough problems as it is causing wars without adding to it. If they are there, I think they are letting us know slowly, possibly quite happy to have people mocking those who believe. I don't think they will make themselves known openly until we humans can learn to get on toegether without wars or killing each other whatever our religion.

And perhaps we merchant seafarers past or present can show the way. We worked quite happily together with all races and religions. The world could learn a lot from us?!.

David


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

UFO's exist as by definition if you cannot identify a flying craft it is a UFO , the only real debate is whether or not they are man made or flown by little green 3 eyed midgets from Mars !!

Lets put this into some sort of context here , the US Airforce kept the F117 Stealth "fighter" ( it isn't a fighter is a light bomber only ) as an absolute secret for 15 years only unveiling it to the world on the eve of Gulf War 1 in 1991 since they wanted to use it in combat. The B2 Stealth Bomber was kept secret , again , for 12 years and yet again only shown to the public because they wanted to start using them in combat.

There are scientific papers in the public domain that show that magnetic levitation ( using very powerful electro-magnets ) is possible and with that , if it can be scaled up to work on an aircraft , as propulsion an aircraft will be silent. Very fast aircraft can be built now as there is a method of using a powerful laser to ionize the air in-front of the aircraft drastically reducing drag and the resulting sonic boom.

The likelyhood that UFO's are little green men is very slim to say the least ( until we discover how to by-pass the speed of light we can never reach another star 4 light years away ... ) , it is far more likely that they are nothing more than experimental ( or even front line secret bombers / intelligence gathering planes ) aircraft being flown to help design a future fighter or bomber.

Davie


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Davie

The purpose of my post was to point out that we are living proof that things that were impossible in one era, is possible in another. For example it was impossible at the turn of the 20th century for man to travel to the moon, but 69 years later, it was possible. Therefore, it cannot be ruled out that aliens from another star system thousands of years ahead of us have developed technology to travel at and beyond the speed of light that we find impossible at present.

In 1994, I had Triple Bypass Heart Surgery. Only a few years earlier, that operation was impossible.

Cruise ships and other ships of today have technology not possible when I was a lad.

In a thousand years time it is quite likely that we would have found the techology to travel at and beyond the speed of light. We may find worm holes, a way of crossing massive distance by a short cut. We already know they could exist. There could be tha parallel universe so many people talk about.

If we ever do develop the technology to reach other planets surrounding other stars and they are inhabited by a race of being similar to us now, they would be asking the very same questions as us, and disupting that we exist, saying it must be some new secret craft of their own.

That man who saw that UFO land said it could not have been any secret weapon of ours. We simply could not have had that type of technology. We don't have that now, let along then.

We may never know the answers, not in our lifetime anyway. But with the technology we have invented in my lifetime, that would have been impossible when I was young, including this computer, it is quite possible that a race of being thousands of years ahead of us has developed the technology that we see as impossible at this present time.

Just because something is impossible to us, does not mean it is also not possible to another race of beings. Does it. Surely we have aleady proved that anything is possible?.

David


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Davie Tait said:


> The likelyhood that UFO's are little green men is very slim to say the least ( until we discover how to by-pass the speed of light we can never reach another star 4 light years away ... ) , it is far more likely that they are nothing more than experimental ( or even front line secret bombers / intelligence gathering planes ) aircraft being flown to help design a future fighter or bomber.
> 
> Davie


Hmm... well I suppose that when my friend Bill Boagey was staring up at those vapour trails streaked across the stratosphere above the Western Front in 1916 he might have been watching very early and extremely secret trial flights of Whittle's jet engines. What went wrong after that? It would have been really useful if the RAF had been flying Harriers in 1940.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Like I have said, 99% of sightings can be explained which could include secret weapons/aircraft. It is that 1% that intrigues me.


David


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks for all your comments gents. I'm just amazed that a sighting, and request that anyone else saw it the other night has stirred up such a debate.

As for your comments Davie, (which I totally agree with all comments and listen to) would not such an experimental aircraft, travelling at such speeds, have made a noise and sound /shock waves at such a low altitude.

After all this "light" that we both saw was no higher than 2000 feet, if that, and flew in a parallel trajectory to the ground and houses for the very few seconds that it was visible to me through my open french windows.

But No, there was no sound at all and absolutely no shock waves left behind.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

It was probably Tony Blair on his way back from China - with the cheque, hoping to get it banked before the Chinese cancelled it. (Jester)


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Loads of bumf here nhp651 : http://www.abovetopsecret.com/pages/aircraft.html


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheers John, but Just realised after Santos's last post, though, that it was probably that unsavioury M.P. late of the cat fame with Rula Lensca of Celebrity Big House fame, making a very rapid exit from Blackpool after trying to sue Blackpool Pleasure Beach for cancelling a meeting this weekend. No b****y wonder it was going so fast, and heading back up north?

Won't loose much sleep over that one?


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

I've heard of several people mistaking aircraft for UFOs. For example, descending aircraft have very bright landing lights and when you see them far in the distance, they are silent, can appear stationary if coming in your direction, and seem to magically disappear if they turn away from you.

I'm not sure that I believe in the Aliens from Outer Space theory, but I do believe that things are occuring in the sky which are very curious. For example, covert military operations involving 'secret' aircraft.

Phil


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I had a remarkable twist of fate this afternoon.

When in town this afternoon I bumped into the chap from work who saw the UFO that I spoke about on this very thread. I had not seen him for years.

He was amazed that I had not only remembered his UFO story, but had only today wrote about it on an Internet forum. He is not on line, but remembers that day vividly.

It happened nearly 50 years ago. He and friends were playing football when this saucer shaped craft landed in the field next to them. It made no noise except for a slight humming sound. He said it was big, but couldn't really guess on the size since it was round and like a top bigger at the bottom and smaller at the top, but reckoned it was as big as a bungalow. It was silver, and made of some sort of metal that glistened in the sun. 

They jumped over the fence running over to it when it took off firstly skimming quite low down towards the River Medina, along it slightly then shot up at an amazing speed disappearing within seconds high into the blue sky. 

He said he had no idea what it was, but he knows what it wasn't. The thought it could have been some sort of secret plane is an absolute joke he said. This thing was far beyond the technology of anything we have today, let alone nearly 50 years ago. He said whether it was from outer space is anybodies guess, but was certainly not something invented by humans.

This man said that if sceptics had seen what he did, they would soon change their minds.

I personally have not seen anything like that, but I believe people like this chap. He is a very honest man, not the sort to make something up, although sadly many do which is why so many are a laughing stock.

Therefore, I keep an open mind, not ruling anything in or anything out until I have 100% proof either way. 

I would never say aliens are not out there, simply because it would not be possible based on our technology. We simply do not know, its as simple as that. 

And why do ancient scriptures go on about gods coming from the sky in chariots. Fire coming from them, noise like thunder, whirlwinds and so on are rife in the history of any culture, any religion, cultures that for thousands of years never met, but stories the same. Why didn't these gods just appear. Why with so much noise?.

Something quite massive happened in our ancient history that not only charted the lives of all of us as to who we are today, but could still be going on if only we had the eyes and the foresight to look for it?!.

David


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Quite right, David .. whilst I do not subscribe to many wild claims
made where it is clearly a matter of misinterpretation of so called
evidence, there are so often elements of truth to be found in myth
and legend. How often has the Bible story of Garden of Eden been
discarded, and yet, with DNA research it is discovered that we
originate from the same area of Africa. All our external differences
of colour and physiognomy are a development given by natural habitat.
I do not believe in sceptics. ) ... All best, Raymond


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Since there are two threads on this subject of UFOs I made a post on the other one where I said I would post pictures of a UFO. My pictures are in the gallery under Special Purpose if you care to see them.

John.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

cheers, John. will have a look.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi John, I remember the news about those. Bit of a flight of fancy.
All kinds of ideas about, then. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

nhp.........

just in case u missed this.............

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lancashire/7048394.stm


could it possibly be the laser team in the process of dismantling the apparatus having a scan around the skies for one last time?

perhaps the colouring can be affected by atmospheric conditions.

just a thought................


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

nhp651 said:


> No, Sarky Cut, but my head was after contacting Blackpool Air Traffic Control, only to be told that their radar and tracking computors had crashed only a few minutes earlier.
> 
> You can mock, but just watch your back. They're out there somewhere???


Chill man, I was replying to Frank Holleran.

Nan nou nan nou!


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks John, I have seen these pictures before.

I wonder why they saw he need to build saucer shaped craft or indeed got the idea from?. As far as I know, these craft have never taken off(pardon the pun)secret or otherwise.

Reports of saucer shaped flying craft is nothing new. The oldest recording of a saucer shaped object is from 1290, when a silver disc was reported over a village in Yorkshire. Other discs were seen over Nuremberg in 1561. This was long before American Kenneth Arnold reported disc like objects that began the flying saucer era despite the same being seen hundreds of years earlier. 

Once again, more questions than answers.


David


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks, sparkie. the lasers shine regularly throughout the "back end" of the season, but are too faint by the time they project over here to give off the brilliant white light that we saw, contrary to the comments made by the news posts in the paper. 

in fact the laser lights tend to shine upwards into the upper skies, and even when cloudy tend to cut through the skies, rather than bouncing off the clouds.this light "flew" in a direct and straight line without a sound. neil.


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

*Aliens*

I know they must exist because I have sailed with plenty of fellow seamen who are well spaced out(Smoke)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

My wife and kids regularly say I'm off another planet, perhaps they were paying a call on me ,but couldn't find the right address? probably the pilot was a royal mail driver!


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi there!

Can't remember the quote but "nil illigitmii carborundum". UFO or not. I have had exactly the same experience in the hills above Lochgair in Argyll - some 120 odd miles to the north of you. It turned out to be VTOL aircraft practicing. They sometimes use very powerfull, nose-mounted searchlights. The worst part is when they stop, hover and point at you.
And incase any of you S.As ask: No I did not view through a glass of the amber liquid.

JimC


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

OK then, my brother in law, in the 1950s; watched with amazement and disbelief, one morning, as a longish "ship" travelled slowly over and across the Bay, well high in the sky. It travelled around in a curve. Hovered over St Michael's Mount. Then shot off at very high speed and disappeared into the sky, not to the horizon, upwards. He says it was sort of cigar shaped and reddish in colour. All best, Raymond


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

got a reply from the ministry of defense the other day saying that no one else had reported the incedent that I had reported, and as such as it had not caused any distress to our "defense system" they did not see any further point in investigating .It would seem that our air ministry has the outlook that so long as they don't bother us, we won't bother them.

Do they really think that they could "bother them" if, in realism there are "them" out there,and should they wish to take action against us? I doubt it, very much.

We can't even find osami bin ladin, never mind take action against E.T's so lets just hope that we are too backward for them to bother with!


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

I for one will be sleeping easily tonight knowing that. I am thinking that if it was two discs you saw that would solve the Governments embarassment at the moment


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

No, those discs are probably in the back of my brothers car, he works for EDS,(the daft sods who lost the discs), but won't admit to it. probably thought they were the new Dave Gilmor/Pink floyd album and too bloody embarrassed to give 'em back?!


----------

